# Lunch and breakfast ideas....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I am trying to cut back on my bread intake just a little...typically I will have one or two slices with breakfast than 2 or 3 with lunch. What ideas can you give for filling breakfasts and lunches...all ideas appreciated. 

I like for lunch bringing cut up veggies which I have everyday..usually red peppers, cherry tomatoes, etc. but obviously need more than that as I hate feeling unsatisfied and hungry.

Often I bring a multigrain bun and a half of a bun with some peanut butter on it (essentially three pieces of bread) but decided today to just bring one bun only and brought some soup instead to make up for the other half a bun I like to eat as well.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Replace the carbs with good fats and low or no carb proteins (ie meat) - that will fill you up. My go-to breakfast right now is these things

Bacon and Egg Cups | Real Meal Revolution

made with sugar and chemical free bacon, and I use parchment paper muffin cups.. One of them eaten around 8:30 takes me right to 1 pm. Carbs = 2 g

Avocados added to your salad will help. So will salad shrimp, walnuts, cheese, pine nuts, chicken, that kind of thing. I have these salad keepers that are awesome to keep stuff separate till I am ready to eat it










You need to eat enough fat or your body will feel hungry still. You have to make sure it's the right kind of fat though or you do your body more harm than good. Get rid of the seed oils and use olive, coconut, avocado oil etc. Animal fats are good if they come from good animals and aren't refined. I do my own lard and get duck fat from the farmers market. They're perfect for doing stir fries, pan fried steaks etc. As your body gets used to this, you'll find you can go longer between means without feeling the need to snack too.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

highwood said:


> I am trying to cut back on my bread intake just a little...typically I will have one or two slices with breakfast than 2 or 3 with lunch. What ideas can you give for filling breakfasts and lunches...all ideas appreciated.
> 
> I like for lunch bringing cut up veggies which I have everyday..usually red peppers, cherry tomatoes, etc. but obviously need more than that as I hate feeling unsatisfied and hungry.
> 
> Often I bring a multigrain bun and a half of a bun with some peanut butter on it (essentially three pieces of bread) but decided today to just bring one bun only and brought some soup instead to make up for the other half a bun I like to eat as well.


If you are eating high quality wheat bread, then I don't think 4 - 5 slices per day are too much. If you decrease high quality carbs too much, you'll start to feel more lethargic.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Steve1000 said:


> If you are eating high quality wheat bread, then I don't think 4 - 5 slices per day are too much. If you decrease high quality carbs too much, you'll start to feel more lethargic.


I didn't think eating wheat bread mattered that much. I never eat it because I think it tastes like $hit. Maybe I'll give it another try.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't eaten bread for a month and a half, and I am on a very strict low carb diet. I eat between 30 and 70 grams of carbs a day, and I am not lethargic at all because I eat lots of fat. You're only going to feel bad eating low carb if you also eat low fat.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

jb02157 said:


> I didn't think eating wheat bread mattered that much. I never eat it because I think it tastes like $hit. Maybe I'll give it another try.


There are many kinds of wheat bread, so be sure to give others a shot. According to the Journal of the American Medical Association, an article published on April 2, 2003, "switching from white to whole wheat bread can lower heart disease risk by 20 percent". The reason is because wheat bread has 8X more fiber than white (enriched) bread. Fiber is also know to help lose or maintain weight because eating fiber-dense wheat bread helps people feel full.

I do want to add that I am not up to date regarding whether white bread has been improved nutritionally during the past few years.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I love bread and pasta and potatoes....but when I finally cut down on them to see how it would affect me, I finally saw the light. I can now eat so much of other foods because I've cut out the breads and pastas and potatoes. Thankfully, I also love eggs and meats and nuts....so for me, getting to eat more of those makes up for the lack of breads and pastas. I can see my body composition changing (less fat, more muscle) and I have not changed anything in my fitness routine. It took about a year of consistently refusing to fill up on bread and pasta (I will eat some now and then, but only a very small portion and only once every few days) before I noticed that where I used to be jiggly, I'm not anymore.

Now if I feel like eating 5 strips of bacon and 4 eggs and a giant bowl of fresh fruit, I feel amazing, full, satisfied, but not bleah and over stuffed. I have energy where I would have been lethargic before after a breakfast like french toast and hashbrowns.

Sorry I guess that doesn't really give you suggestions for lunch and breakfast, other than "more eggs and meat and nuts!"


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

My metabolism isn't that fast anymore so I try to avoid most processed carbs during the week. For breakfast I have two eggs and two pieces of low fat turkey bacon. I eat a lot of protein for lunch like cheese, greek yogurt, hard boiled egg, etc. with some veggies and fruit. Usually protein is more filling than carbs and anything with fiber is good too.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Steel cut oatmeal with a fruit and veggie smoothie for breakfast. Rice cake with peanut butter for snack. Greek salad for lunch.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Now if I feel like eating 5 strips of bacon and 4 eggs and a giant bowl of fresh fruit, I feel amazing, full, satisfied, but not bleah and over stuffed. I have energy where I would have been lethargic before after a breakfast like french toast and hashbrowns.


That reminds me - when I used to eat a lunch full of carbs, an hour or two later I'd have a carb crash and be yawning like crazy. Not now 

I actually don't miss the carbs as much as I thought I would. I miss beer far more than bread


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I often have Greek yogurt (plain) with a bit of granola or European style muesli, raisins, chopped dates, and a touch of honey. It keeps me full. I'll add fresh fruit if it's not hideously expensive.

Oatmeal/porridge with fresh cut bananas and raisins when I need something hot.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Fat seems to fill me up...I still have to get out ofmy head that fat is bad...I gravitate toward bread because essentially it is low fat and filling.

Funny how once something gets in your mind hard to change that...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

highwood said:


> Fat seems to fill me up...I still have to get out ofmy head that fat is bad...I gravitate toward bread because essentially it is low fat and filling.
> 
> Funny how once something gets in your mind hard to change that...


It's not funny at all, it's a direct result of the fact that it's been pounded into our heads (and still is to a large degree) that FAT IS THE DEVIL AND YOU HAVE TO EAT LOW FAT TO BE HEALTHY. Just look at all the labels in the grocery store and read any government website on healthy eating. No distinction is made about the KIND of fat in products - animal vs seed vs refined vs free range etc. We have to figure all this stuff out for ourselves.

One of the most helpful pieces of advice I have ever been given on choosing foods that are actually good for you was to never buy anything that has any kind of health claim on the label. Second best thing was to educate myself on what all those unpronounceable things in ingredient lists are and to stop buying them too.

There is a lot of evidence piling up that sugar, NOT fat, is the huge culprit in our diets.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

cold meat or fish with the salad will fill you up.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

highwood said:


> I am trying to cut back on my bread intake just a little...typically I will have one or two slices with breakfast than 2 or 3 with lunch. What ideas can you give for filling breakfasts and lunches...all ideas appreciated.
> 
> I like for lunch bringing cut up veggies which I have everyday..usually red peppers, cherry tomatoes, etc. but obviously need more than that as I hate feeling unsatisfied and hungry.
> 
> Often I bring a multigrain bun and a half of a bun with some peanut butter on it (essentially three pieces of bread) but decided today to just bring one bun only and brought some soup instead to make up for the other half a bun I like to eat as well.


To feel satisfied, try a plain baked potato. The Potato and the Satiety Index


----------



## Sixlet (Apr 26, 2016)

I like making tofu and veggie spring rolls for lunch. The most calorific thing about them is the spicy almond butter dipping sauce. But you need that for the fat content and protein so it's ok  The recipe calls for frying the tofu to make it crispy but I prefer it raw. So basically you chop up fresh mint,fresh cilantro(unless you hate it),bell pepper,carrots, and maifun rice noodles along with sliced extra firm tofu. Then you put a little of each ingredient into a rice paper wrap that has been softened. Roll like a little burrito. Dip and munch down. 
The dip is a combination of almond butter, soy sauce, chili garlic sauce, lime juice,brown sugar, and a little bit of water to thin it all out. I can link the recipe if anyone wants it but I just create it to taste normally without measurements. 
SO GOOD. It's my favorite thing to have in the summer. 

Winter lunches are all about homemade veggie soup,chili, beef stews,and other warm stuff. 

Wheat bread is amazing though. I'd still eat a few slices a week if they would sell it in smaller quantities. I don't even bother buying bread anymore because it goes to waste.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Sixlet said:


> Wheat bread is amazing though. I'd still eat a few slices a week if they would sell it in smaller quantities. I don't even bother buying bread anymore because it goes to waste.


We always end up putting our bread in the frig because otherwise, we'd be throwing it out all the time. It lasts quite a while then. You can just pop it in the microwave for 10 seconds to soften it up or of course, toast/grill it!


----------



## Sixlet (Apr 26, 2016)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> We always end up putting our bread in the frig because otherwise, we'd be throwing it out all the time. It lasts quite a while then. You can just pop it in the microwave for 10 seconds to soften it up or of course, toast/grill it!


I've always heard putting it in the fridge works but never tried it bc of some article I read that stated otherwise lol I guess I'll be trying it now bc I sure do love some wheat bread toast w butter and strawberry jam!


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Egg white omelettes are good, with veggies added.

Low carb high protein flat breads for making a 'low carb' pizza version.

And something that is really easy, delicious and satisfying, are protein shakes mixed with spinach/kale and a little fruit. Can serve as a meal replacement, and I'd recommend buying a high quality protein powder. 

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

What's the consensus now about how many eggs we can have each week?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Deidre* said:


> Egg white omelettes are good,


Why only the whites?? It's a myth that egg yolks are bad for us.



Steve1000 said:


> What's the consensus now about how many eggs we can have each week?


Unlimited. Eggs aren't bad for you! Eating eggs from free range outdoor chickens is best. They should be eating bugs, plants, kitchen scraps etc. and just be supplemented with feed. The darker the yolk the better for you they are. Shell color is irrelevant - has to do with the breed more than anything. I also prefer eggs from a flock with no rooster - just because I don't like surprises, ie baby chicks in my omelette by mistake!! Oh, and DO NOT eat eggs from hens fed a 'vegetarian diet'. Many vegetarians don't even EAT eggs, and hens are omnivores, not vegetarians. Not only do these eggs lack nutrients, but they are guaranteed to be an industrial product.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> Unlimited. Eggs aren't bad for you!


Thanks for your reply. There isn't any concern about high cholesterol from eggs anymore?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve1000 said:


> Thanks for your reply. There isn't any concern about high cholesterol from eggs anymore?


Eggs and Cholesterol.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Steve1000 said:


> Thanks for your reply. There isn't any concern about high cholesterol from eggs anymore?





Hope1964 said:


> Eggs and Cholesterol.


Very interesting! I had always thought the yolks were high in cholesterol too and people should be careful of eggs because of that. I eat eggs nearly everyday! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> Eggs and Cholesterol.


I hope this is correct, but my enthusiasm is tempered by other reports such as this 2008 study done with an NIH grant:

CONCLUSIONS:
Our data suggest that infrequent egg consumption is not associated with the risk of HF. However, egg consumption of > or = 1 per day is related to an increased risk of HF among US male physicians. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18195171?dopt=Citation


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> Very interesting! I had always thought the yolks were high in cholesterol too and people should be careful of eggs because of that. I eat eggs nearly everyday! :grin2::grin2:


I absolutely love eggs and could go an entire day eating nothing but eggs. I'm still leery of eating unlimited eggs though. I hope I find enough recent studies to show that my concern is unfounded.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry ladies. I just noticed that I am in the women's lounge... I understand that I'm standing on sacred ground...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve1000 said:


> Sorry ladies. I just noticed that I am in the women's lounge... I understand that I'm standing on sacred ground...


Nonsense.

I don't even know what that study you posted means, really. For example, there's no mention of whether the egg-eating doctors smoked or not, or drank, or are diabetic. 

Anyway, my doctor told me I have to do this Banting diet because my liver isn't in great shape. He isn't a naturopath or a quack or anything - he's a regular old GP and he eats Banting himself. There's more and more evidence every day that cholesterol, fat, and other things we've thought for decades were bad for us are in fact not, and that sugar is far more insidious and far worse for us than historical studies suggest.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> I don't even know what that study you posted means, really. For example, there's no mention of whether the egg-eating doctors smoked or not, or drank, or are diabetic.
> 
> Anyway, my doctor told me I have to do this Banting diet because my liver isn't in great shape. He isn't a naturopath or a quack or anything - he's a regular old GP and he eats Banting himself. There's more and more evidence every day that cholesterol, fat, and other things we've thought for decades were bad for us are in fact not, and that sugar is far more insidious and far worse for us than historical studies suggest.


Thanks again. You've influenced me to rethink what I had been told and to try to find more health studies so that I can make a new informed decision. In the meantime, enjoy your eggs tomorrow.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Steve1000 said:


> Thanks for your reply. There isn't any concern about high cholesterol from eggs anymore?




That myth was debunked years ago.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Love eggs...I eat eggs everyday and my cholesterol is not bad. At my physical last November it was slightly elevated but not because of eggs but having 30 lbs of weight to lose (as of Saturday)...yay!!! 

My goal since last fall is to lose 5 lbs every two months and again I met that goal last week..next goal is down another 5 lbs by April 15th and so on...

It will take me a year from now to lose the 30 lbs but considering that as of last September I weighed 15 lbs more than I do now, I am stoked.
The dr. agrees with me that slower is better. I feel good and the changes I am making to lose weight are very sustainable...moderation and exercise.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I am all about hard boiled eggs. Their easy, full of protein and can be A quick snack.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I eat lots of eggs. A raw one every morning in my smoothy, almond or coconut milk, seeds, nuts, brown rice protein pwder and other stuff. Eggs are high in iron which is good as I'm a veggo.

We do eat vegetarian fed eggs (our own chickens) and the reading I have done indicates that while the nutrient level is pretty much the same as non vege fed chickens I do prefer to have eggs from vege fed chickens. The issue around vege fed chickens is that unless they are kept caged (which seriously goes against my beliefs) they they are still eating bugs, worms etc so cannot be called vegetarian (neither can any human on Earth but that is another issue). Anyway I probably have at least 10 eggs a week.

We have chia seed puddings which are a great, healthy option fro breakky or lunch. i make a big batch and freeze them in serving sizes.
Healthy smoothies as I said above.
Home made yoghurt.
Gluten free zucchini muffins are easy to make and freeze well. We grown a lot of our own veggies so making batches of things like muffins is a great way to be organised and use up lots of our own veggies.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I second chia seed pudding for breakfast! 
I always try to maximize my sleep for my breakfasts are always grab and go. Fruit, hard boiled eggs, vanilla chia pudding and oatmeal made the night before.

It's all about planned meals and convenience.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

katiecrna said:


> I am all about hard boiled eggs. Their easy, full of protein and can be A quick snack.


I don't dare bring them to the office though. Stinky!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Something else that I think people need to start addressing is the amount of processed foods in their diets. Things like almond and soy milk are HIGHLY processed. Look at practically any ingredient list - ESPECIALLY the ones that make health claims like LOW FAT!!! or VEGAN FRIENDLY!!! and half the ingredients aren't even pronounceable. Even when there are few ingredients, we need to start questioning how it's made. 

This book is AWESOME Nina Planck

So is this one Nourishing Traditions

and this one Omnivores Dilemma

and this one ESPECIALLY (this one is also a movie) In Defense of Food


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't recall who said that wheat bread tasted like cardboard... yeah, the CHEAP wheat bread that they stock right next to the white bread is AWFUL. But if you spring for one of the more expensive brands, like Pepperidge Farms, it's actually pretty tasty. (You can see a list with food ratings here: Lose weight & improve your health with a real food diet | Fooducate) I read somewhere that breads like rye and pumpernickel can be just as beneficial as whole wheat, if they are made with whole grains. I don't think this applies to Pepperidge farms rye and pumpernickel (I find labels SO confusing), which makes me sad, because they have the most AMAZING pumpernickel rye deli swirl bread.

I just stay away from bread in general, to make my life easier.

My favorite breakfast is a smoothie: 2 c. frozen fruit, 5 oz. vanilla greek yogurt, a big handful of baby spinach, 3/4 c passion fruit juice (my fave flavor!), and topped off with green tea. It has protein, veggies, and fruit. It's a BIG smoothie, but all healthy stuff, and this is the only way I'll get my fruit in for the day. (We only rarely had fruit in my house growing up, so I never really developed a habit for eating fruit.)

I bought a new inverted blender just for my smoothies, because it has a to-go lid that goes right onto the blender cup, and this blender cup has a 28-oz capacity, which makes this girl very happy (almost twice the size of my NutriBullet).

When I have my act together and actually pack my lunch, I like to pack a salad: romaine, cherry tomatoes, cucumbers, red onion, 1 chopped egg, 3 oz. diced chicken, and 2 Tbsp blue cheese crumbles, with a balsamic or olive oil based dressing. I try not to get the "light" dressings because of the extra chemicals and stuff they put in, but if you read the labels, you can find regular dressings with none of that crap, but the calorie count is generally pretty low.

It may seem boring, but for me, eating the same thing every day takes a lot of the guessing work out of things... when I have my act together (which, admittedly, isn't often), I'll pack all my salads for the week on Sunday so I don't have to think about it, I just throw everything in my lunchbox and go.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

FIP why don't you just make your own dressings? Super easy, just a splash of olive or other good oil (sesame, avocado etc), spalsh of balsamic, teaspoon or whatever of whole seed mustard, salt and pepper, lime or lemon juice if you want. Mix it in a glass jar with lid, shake, shake, shake and there you are. Keeps in the fridge for 3 or 4 days.

We make all of our own dressings, chutneys etc. I make the best mayo ever, no sugar, no chemicals.

Actually we eat very well, no/ very little packaged foods. cook fresh most nights unless we are going out. Take away maybe once or twice a month at most. I save my chemicals and bad quota for wine, bubbly and cocktails


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

MrsHolland said:


> FIP why don't you just make your own dressings? Super easy, just a splash of olive or other good oil (sesame, avocado etc), spalsh of balsamic, teaspoon or whatever of whole seed mustard, salt and pepper, lime or lemon juice if you want. Mix it in a glass jar with lid, shake, shake, shake and there you are. Keeps in the fridge for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> We make all of our own dressings, chutneys etc. I make the best mayo ever, no sugar, no chemicals.
> 
> Actually we eat very well, no/ very little packaged foods. cook fresh most nights unless we are going out. Take away maybe once or twice a month at most. I save my chemicals and bad quota for wine, bubbly and cocktails


Making my own dressings is part of the next phase... consistently making the choice to eat healthy is VERY difficult for me, and so I am doing whatever I can to make it easier. One of the ways to make it easier on myself is taking advantage of small conveniences. I buy the eggs for my salad already hard-boiled; I buy the Perdue Short Cuts cooked chicken breast; I buy the onion pre-diced; I buy my dressing pre-made. Trying to eat healthy is overwhelming enough for me as it is... making stuff from scratch would make it way worse.


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been on the Ketogenic diet (low carb high fat) for two months now and I feel incredible. The first week was hard. I did have the "keto flu" (just felt really run down) but now? I don't ever want to go back. I do not have a large amount of weight that I want to lose, but I just wanted to be healthier. I was depending far too much on carbohydrates in my diet. 

You do not have to go on the diet, but you can google Keto recipes for ideas to cut carbs. Eggs, meat, cheese, avocado, olives (etc) are a large part of my diet. I've slimmed down and have more energy than I can ever recall having in my late teens (I'm in my early 30's). I sleep better, too! I used to wake up multiple times during the night, but now I sleep like a rock.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

FeministInPink said:


> Making my own dressings is part of the next phase... consistently making the choice to eat healthy is VERY difficult for me, and so I am doing whatever I can to make it easier. One of the ways to make it easier on myself is taking advantage of small conveniences. I buy the eggs for my salad already hard-boiled; I buy the Perdue Short Cuts cooked chicken breast; I buy the onion pre-diced; I buy my dressing pre-made. Trying to eat healthy is overwhelming enough for me as it is... making stuff from scratch would make it way worse.


Was a bit presumptuous of me. We were forced to remove all chemicals (including many naturally occurring ones) from our food many years ago when 2 of the kids had major food allergy/intolerance issues, guess it is just second nature to me now.

The difference in taste is worth having a go though when you are up for it.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

MrsHolland said:


> Was a bit presumptuous of me. We were forced to remove all chemicals (including many naturally occurring ones) from our food many years ago when 2 of the kids had major food allergy/intolerance issues, guess it is just second nature to me now.
> 
> The difference in taste is worth having a go though when you are up for it.


I know you meant well! I grew up in a household where we pretty much never had fruit, and when we did, it was usually out of a can. My mother hated vegetable when she was growing up, so similarly, vegetables were mostly absent from our diet, but when we did have vegetables, which was always at dinner, it was always out of a can. She thought she was a good cook, but she's really not, and many meals consisted of things like Lipton rice and microwaveable salsbury steak and such. I ate a LOT of hot dogs and ramen growing up. And my mother struggled a lot with her weight, vacillating from eating puffed rice cereal, carrots, and grapefruits one day, to binge eating junk food the next. My dad didn't struggle with weight like my mom did, but his eating habits weren't much better. It didn't help that we were poor, and "healthy" food was too expensive. When we would go somewhere that the food was free, or it was an all-you-can-eat buffet, my mother would encourage me to eat as much as I could... she didn't want to hear me complaining that I was hungry a couple hours later. And somewhere along the line, I learned to self-sooth with food. 

So I learned bad eating habits from a really early age, and when you grow up in that way with no one to teach you any better, you have to figure it out for yourself, and that's really hard. Even when you DO know better, breaking those habits is even harder, because when you fail in making the right choice, there's all the shame and guilt that comes along with it. I just do the best that I can. Food is just... it's a really complicated thing for me. Incredibly complicated, and it's a struggle every day, and so it exhausts me and overwhelms me. Every meal and every food choice is an inner battle of wills.

From my perspective, I don't understand how someone can eat healthy food all the time, because in my mind, I'm thinking, HOW IS YOUR WILLPOWER SO STRONG? That you win that battle against yourself EVERY TIME? HOW??? And then I remember, they don't have that same never-ending swordfight going on in their head. They just DO.

But I do love fresh salad dressing. I'll do half balsamic and olive oil with some salt and pepper on a salad, and it's great. I love cooking, too. I'm actually a really good cook! I'm thinking of taking a cooking course to improve and develop my skills and better understand how it all works... my current skills are pretty hodge-podge. I actually like healthy food. Like, when I eat my salad, after a bite or two, I'm thinking, this is really tasty? Why was I fighting this so hard? This tastes way better than [whatever crap the other part of my brain was pushing for]! I should eat this every day! But then my brain forgets, and the next time, it's the same freaking battle all over again.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I think it is moderation that has to be learnt. Right now at work we are doing an outdoor exercise and nutrition challenge, the nutrition component is that the more fruits and veggies you get per day at least 7 the more points. I was curious where that 7 servings of f & v came in and sure enough up here in Canada that is the recommened guideline per day...apparently the benefits are huge. My suggestion for those that struggle with healthy eating is at the very least get your 7 f & v in per day so even if you are eating junk during the rest of the day at least you are getting your veggies in.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Something else that I think people need to start addressing is the amount of processed foods in their diets. Things like almond and soy milk are HIGHLY processed. Look at practically any ingredient list - ESPECIALLY the ones that make health claims like LOW FAT!!! or VEGAN FRIENDLY!!! and half the ingredients aren't even pronounceable. Even when there are few ingredients, we need to start questioning how it's made.
> 
> This book is AWESOME Nina Planck
> 
> ...


I checked out the Nina Planck one and it looks good.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I bought Doritos in the cafe this morning... but I also bought two bananas. And I ate one of the bananas first to make sure that I actually ate it. So, that's something.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> Well, I bought Doritos in the cafe this morning... but I also bought two bananas. And I ate one of the bananas first to make sure that I actually ate it. So, that's something.


Small changes, that is the key. If you all of a sudden start changing your eating habits 100% will not work, never does, too much change becomes too overwhelming for people.

As I said try at this point to get as many servings of f & v in as you can even just three servings a day, then ensure that you get some calcium in, yogourt, milk, etc. This way at least even if you are eating chips, fast food, etc. you are still getting in some good nutrition. 

Find some veggies you like, one of my favorite ways to get veggies in is at lunch I cut up red peppers, cucumbers, pick up a pack of cherry tomatoes along with my sandwich and it is perfect. Maybe include those types of veggies with whatever you are having for lunch or snack on them thru the afternoon even with a bit of dip.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

highwood said:


> I think it is moderation that has to be learnt. Right now at work we are doing an outdoor exercise and nutrition challenge, the nutrition component is that the more fruits and veggies you get per day at least 7 the more points. I was curious where that 7 servings of f & v came in and sure enough up here in Canada that is the recommened guideline per day...apparently the benefits are huge. My suggestion for those that struggle with healthy eating is at the very least get your 7 f & v in per day so even if you are eating junk during the rest of the day at least you are getting your veggies in.


I have the opposite problem, could easily eat 7 serves of just fruit a day and fruit is quite fattening. 

One way to get some f&v easily into a day is to put them into smoothies especially things like spinach and kale.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> I have the opposite problem, could easily eat 7 serves of just fruit a day and fruit is quite fattening.
> 
> One way to get some f&v easily into a day is to put them into smoothies especially things like spinach and kale.


What!!!!??? Fruit is fattening?:surprise:


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> What!!!!??? Fruit is fattening?:surprise:


Sorry My Dear to be the one to have to have told you that. Yes it is. The killer for me is that Cherries are super high in carbs and I could live on them if allowed. I have had to restrict myself to one banana a day or I could easily eat 3 of them.

A man that makes me fruit salad for breakfast is my Superhero, especially if he serves it naked. Damn where did that thought come from :grin2: There you go fruit is fattening but apparently highly arousing.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Tuna, mashed potatoes and low fat mayo bake. Maybe with lower fat cheese grated on top.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Tuna, mashed potatoes and low fat mayo bake. Maybe with lower fat cheese grated on top.


Low fat isn't really healthy. Low fat things always have other crap (especially sugar) added in to attempt to make them palatable. Eating the right kinds of fat is essential - avocados, grass fed butter and lard, olive oil, duck fat, coconut oil - Yum!! Get rid of the seed oils like corn, soy, canola - those are highly processed and usually rancid by the time you buy them.

*Which of these would you rather eat?*

Avocado Oil, Cage‑Free Egg Yolks, Filtered Water, Organic Cage‑Free Whole Eggs, Organic Distilled White Vinegar, Organic Honey, Organic Mustard (Organic Mustard Seed, Distilled Organic Vinegar, Organic Spices), Salt, Organic Rosemary Extract.

OR

Water, modified corn starch*, soybean oil, vinegar, high fructose corn syrup*, egg whites, salt, sugar, xanthan gum*, lemon and lime peel fibers*, colors added*, lactic acid*, (sodium benzoate* calcium disodium EDTA) used to protect quality, phosphoric acid*, natural flavors.

This is a healthy mayo if (like me!) you don't want to make your own


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> What!!!!??? Fruit is fattening?:surprise:


Fruit is often very high in carbs. One banana has half my daily carb allowance in it.  Those 7 servings of fruit and veg SHOULD say 6 servings of veg and maybe 1 of fruit.

The Canadas food guide is SO wrong. I wish they'd just throw it out.

The thing I find challenging is eating enough veggies. My diet is supposed to be about 2/3 green leafy veggies. I just can't do it. I eat too much meat - which has zero carbs if prepared properly, but too much meat is not healthy. We need SOME meat, but I just like it too much to eat as little as I should!!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

As a Type 2 diabetic I have to be careful about how much fruit I eat. All that fruit sugar, you see.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

A person I once worked with brought the same lunch to work each day. It was a mix of vegetables and chicken for protein. 

Every single day, same thing. Without fail. 

One day a colleague asked him why he always brought the same thing and if he was bored of it. 

His response was, "do you put different gas in your car every day?" Kind of made sense to me, although we are quite different than a car and have different needs. 

Now that I think about it, I eat about 5-7 common dishes. I really don't deviate much from these. They each give me what I need, some focus on certain vitamins over others. Lunch is my biggest meal and I don't eat anything after 4:30.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

highwood said:


> I am trying to cut back on my bread intake just a little...typically I will have one or two slices with breakfast than 2 or 3 with lunch. What ideas can you give for filling breakfasts and lunches...all ideas appreciated.
> 
> I like for lunch bringing cut up veggies which I have everyday..usually red peppers, cherry tomatoes, etc. but obviously need more than that as I hate feeling unsatisfied and hungry.
> 
> Often I bring a multigrain bun and a half of a bun with some peanut butter on it (essentially three pieces of bread) but decided today to just bring one bun only and brought some soup instead to make up for the other half a bun I like to eat as well.


I seldom eat bread. A lot of times I'll have a smoothie that my H makes with protein, greens, and other healthy stuff in it. Or a healthy protein bar (just because I'm unimaginative and uninspired re breakfast.)

I really dislike salads and raw vegetables NEVER satisfy my hunger. But something I've discovered that makes a great meal is to chop up and roast some veggies. I do a lot at once and they stay fresh 4 - 5 days. I will do:
Carrots, broccoli & Cauliflower tossed in olive oil with sea salt and sliced up garlic. YUMM
Or chop up bacon and fry it a little in a cast iron pan then toss brussel sprout pieces or green beans with it and transfer that to the oven and roast until done. That's a complete meal if you ask me.
You can also slice up a good sausage instead of bacon.

Are you trying to avoid carbs or just bread? Because when I want some carbs for more of a "meal" feel, I'll make basmati rice and you can kind of stir fry that in with the veggies and meat and it's a great meal. Just like the roasted veggies you can make extra in advance and it keeps several days and reheats great if you add a little water.

Also, cut an avocado in half and pit it then sprinkle some salt & pepper on it and eat it right out of the skin with a spoon.

I will also make a good hearty home made soup or chili and freeze it in portions then heat one of those for lunch. Though I always want some chips or something "carby" with it - just soup alone doesn't usually satisfy me regardless of what's in it. I eat a lot of Trader Joe's olive oil potato chips. If you're trying to avoid carbs in general that won't work for you.

I'm glad you started this thread because I avoid bread/gluten in general and don't like most salads, so I'm always looking for ideas that are healthy and quick. Those bacon/egg cups above sound ideal.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Satya said:


> A person I once worked with brought the same lunch to work each day. It was a mix of vegetables and chicken for protein.
> 
> Every single day, same thing. Without fail.
> 
> ...


Some people have a relationship with food where it's just to fuel them and the taste doesn't seem important to them. Blows my mind. My husband is kind of like that. He loves good food but he'll take a chicken burrito 7 days in a row over needing to clean the kitchen, no matter how tasty. 

I would say the same meal every day is probably NOT healthy for humans though as there is a variety of nutrients we need. I've also read that eating the same thing can cause food allergies - though it doesn't sound like your coworker had any problems with it.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

The high sugar content of fruit is why, if you're trying to lose weight, you should only have 2 (maybe) 3 servings per day.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

My favorite breakfast is cold leftover pizza and a coke.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> Low fat isn't really healthy. Low fat things always have other crap (especially sugar) added in to attempt to make them palatable. Eating the right kinds of fat is essential - avocados, grass fed butter and lard, olive oil, duck fat, coconut oil - Yum!! Get rid of the seed oils like corn, soy, canola - those are highly processed and usually rancid by the time you buy them.


AMEN. Studies are just now coming out showing that not only is fat not unhealthy/fattening - it's necessary and there seems to be a correlation in the US between when the "low fat" craze started and weight gain in the overall population!

Like you said it's what fat that is important. What I have been reading a lot is that there are two essential fatty acids - omega 3 and omega 6. Omega 3 is anti-inflammatory and omega 6 is inflammatory. we must have them both but there is a LOT of omega 6 in processed foods and vegetable oils. So we're getting excess inflammatory oils in the average diet (American at least) and not nearly enough of the necessary Omega 3.

Inflammatory is still needed - you can't fight disease without it - but the excess may be what's causing all the inflammatory diseases like the auto-immune things.

The fats you mentioned - avocado, grass fed butter (or even better ghee (clarified butter)), coconut oil, etc. are the good fats. People think they're being good with vegetable oils but apparently those are very high in the Omega 6's that we get too much of.

Also, they are now tying things like cholesterol to carbs and inflammation, not meat and high cholesterol food.

That's where the govt. food charts and the govt. trying to force people to eat a certain way just ticks me off. They don't know! It's all what food industry lobbied them. In the US they'd have us fill up on grains. Probably the worst thing for most people.

OH, and also in praise of fat:
1. It makes food tasted good, which
2. Makes food satisfying. I could go half a day on a sliver of cheesecake, but feed me low fat anything and I am still craving food even if I'm physically full.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> The Canadas food guide is SO wrong. I wish they'd just throw it out.
> 
> The thing I find challenging is eating enough veggies. My diet is supposed to be about 2/3 green leafy veggies. I just can't do it. I eat too much meat - which has zero carbs if prepared properly, but too much meat is not healthy. We need SOME meat, but I just like it too much to eat as little as I should!!


Same with the US guide. It's influenced by politics.

You might try what I do -- roast some veggies, and you can toss some meat in with it, like your bacon, some good sausage, any meat, really. When the veggies roast they carmelize which makes them taste sweet. If I'm not using bacon, then I toss them in olive oil (or whatever oil you prefer) and add salt and garlic. Then I grab a plate full and take it to my desk so that when I get hungry it's there and I'm not so fast to grab the potato chips. I like 'em cold but you could reheat them easily.

The thing is then you have a better veggie to meat proportion in front of you. And it lasts a few days if you don't want to cook every day, or keep buying fresh vegetables that go bad before you get around to cooking them...

I also sometimes slice up onion, garlic, and mushrooms and toss that with some grass fed butter/ghee and olive oil and roast that. OH MY!


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> Low fat isn't really healthy. Low fat things always have other crap (especially sugar) added in to attempt to make them palatable. Eating the right kinds of fat is essential - avocados, grass fed butter and lard, olive oil, duck fat, coconut oil - Yum!! Get rid of the seed oils like corn, soy, canola - those are highly processed and usually rancid by the time you buy them.
> 
> *Which of these would you rather eat?*
> 
> ...


Well if you didn't live so far away Hope I would send you some home made mayo. But the pic has prompted me to have a go at making it with Avo oil this weekend.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

FeministInPink said:


> The high sugar content of fruit is why, if you're trying to lose weight, you should only have 2 (maybe) 3 servings per day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I lost 20-25 pounds 7 years ago eating rice, lentil soup, and fruit, all as much as I wanted.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

jld said:


> I lost 20-25 pounds 7 years ago eating rice, lentil soup, and fruit, all as much as I wanted.


As long as your calorie intake is less than what you burn, you'll lose weight. But between the rice and the fruit, that's WAY to much sugar/carbs to be healthy. (You lost weight, but I'm going to guess that your blood sugar/glycemic index was off the charts.) And if that's the only stuff you were eating, it's not a balanced diet and missing a lot of essential nutrients.

I'm interested in a healthy, balanced diet, which includes a wide variety of foods in moderation. (Except beans, including lentils. Ugh, I hate lentils and chickpeas and kidney beans and lima beans... all beans, except green beans. Green beans are delicious.)


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

FeministInPink said:


> As long as your calorie intake is less than what you burn, you'll lose weight. But between the rice and the fruit, that's WAY to much sugar/carbs to be healthy. (You lost weight, but I'm going to guess that your blood sugar/glycemic index was off the charts.) And if that's the only stuff you were eating, it's not a balanced diet and missing a lot of essential nutrients.
> 
> I'm interested in a healthy, balanced diet, which includes a wide variety of foods in moderation. (Except beans, including lentils. Ugh, I hate lentils and chickpeas and kidney beans and lima beans... all beans, except green beans. Green beans are delicious.)


I don't remember if I had my blood tested at that time. We were living in India then, and I just ate the food that was easily and affordably available.

I have had it tested when living in the US and eating a low fat, vegan diet, though. The numbers always looked good, like in the 70s and 80s for fasting blood sugar. 

And that was eating lots of fruit and other carbs, like rice, beans, and potatoes, every day.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

WorkingWife said:


> I also sometimes slice up onion, garlic, and mushrooms and toss that with some grass fed butter/ghee and olive oil and roast that. OH MY!


Ooo, I am going to try that! Yum. 

One of my FAVORITE things is onion fried in bacon grease. I could eat that all day. Sadly I am supposed to eat root veggies in moderation. Green leafy ones are what I am SUPPOSED to fill up on. I can fill up on a salad if it has grated cheese, avocados, walnuts, and lots of EVOO in it. Just the greens? No way.

I really have to look into the ghee. We have tons of asian grocery stores in our neighbourhood - the problem is I don't want to just go and buy any old kind, I want to research it first to figure out which uses real pure butter. The lady I get my raw milk from makes raw butter, I prefer that  I've also made my own butter, so it isn't hard to make ghee from that too. If I didn't have to work I'd have time to do all that wonderful stuff in my kitchen! Like the mayo too!!


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> Ooo, I am going to try that! Yum.
> 
> One of my FAVORITE things is onion fried in bacon grease. I could eat that all day. Sadly I am supposed to eat root veggies in moderation. Green leafy ones are what I am SUPPOSED to fill up on. I can fill up on a salad if it has grated cheese, avocados, walnuts, and lots of EVOO in it. Just the greens? No way.
> 
> I really have to look into the ghee. We have tons of asian grocery stores in our neighbourhood - the problem is I don't want to just go and buy any old kind, I want to research it first to figure out which uses real pure butter. The lady I get my raw milk from makes raw butter, I prefer that  I've also made my own butter, so it isn't hard to make ghee from that too. * If I didn't have to work I'd have time to do all that wonderful stuff in my kitchen!* Like the mayo too!!


Yeah and that is the issue for a lot of people. I have worked out of the house 1 or 2 days a week for the last 5 plus years and have been cornered into working more this last 6 months, now doing 4 days a week. Even with a cleaner, a man that does a huge amount around the house and independent kids I am on the back foot. Luckily my current contract is only 3 months and then i will be firm about saying no to more work. TBH I would rather be at home doing more of the stuff listed above, growing veggies, cooking etc.

So the key is being organised, MrH and I love to cook together so some weekends we look at what veggies we have growing in abundance and then cook up batches of meals to freeze. Last week it was eggplant parmigiana, man it is so good 0 We also freeze a lot of the veggies we grow so they are ready to use during the week, grated zucchini, spinach and herbs are good to have in the freezer. We even freeze tomatoes which work well in omelettes or oven roasted. We have a stand alone deep freeze in the Butlers pantry as well as a cellar so lots of storage room for our produce.

Oh and hand made butter is unbelievable good, far superior to even the organic store bought butter we buy.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> I really have to look into the ghee. We have tons of asian grocery stores in our neighbourhood - the problem is I don't want to just go and buy any old kind, I want to research it first to figure out which uses real pure butter. The lady I get my raw milk from makes raw butter, I prefer that  I've also made my own butter, so it isn't hard to make ghee from that too. If I didn't have to work I'd have time to do all that wonderful stuff in my kitchen! Like the mayo too!!


I make my own ghee from butter. It's very easy, not that time consuming, and lasts a long time. I don't get raw milk - I'm just assuming that would be really expensive - but I get butter from Ireland where they don't finish the cattle on corn like we usually do in the US. So it's "mostly" grass fed - they may get some grain in winter. 

Anyhow, I just melt several sticks of that in a large stainless steel pan (you want a pan where you can see the bottom easily, so not dark like cast iron). Keep that on the lowest temp possible and stir it around. It will start foaming on top. I usually remove the foam with a small strainer. Then at some point the foam is basically gone and you'll see milk particles at the bottom. As soon as they start to brown, take it off the heat.

Some people say they strain it through cheese cloth, but I just make a huge mess when I try to do that and it doesn't seem to matter anyhow - the milk particles all sink to the bottom regardless. So I pout that in a large glass measuring pitcher I have. Let that set/cool a little, any milk particles will sink to the bottom. Then pour it into wide mouthed mason jar(s). (Wide mouth so it's easy to get out!) I put that in the fridge.

It's great for cooking or using as butter. The only reasons I would pay someone to make the ghee for me would be if:
1. It's not more expensive than the grass fed butter
2. Someone in my family has a milk allergy - I'm not positive my homemade ghee is 100% milk protein free.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I have been making a huge pot of lamb stew on the weekend. I eat some for breakfast or lunch depending how I feel. It perfect for cold mornings. 

4 Lamb shanks
4 large shiitake mushroom
4 large potatoes cut into huge cubes
6 large carrots cut into chunks
1 cup quinoa
3 cups chopped kale, added the last 1/2 of cooking
2 large sweet onion
garlic
2 box of organic chicken broth
1 bunch of thyme
gluten free soy sauce, housin, and 
1/2 teaspoon five spice seasoning

Brown lamb in large pot and remove from pot. Add onions and garlic to caramelize to your liking. Then add lamb into pot with sprigs of thyme. Add the veggies and seasoning. Pour the broth over the whole lot. Turn up the stove and bring to a boil. Once it's boiling turn the stove down to low and leave simmering for 3 to 4 hours. 

This is perfect for a slow cooker if you have one. It makes for a warm, filling breakfast or lunch.


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with being hungry. In fact, caloric restriction has been proven to extend life. Try intermittent fasting and calorie counting.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

katies said:


> There is nothing wrong with being hungry. In fact, caloric restriction has been proven to extend life. Try intermittent fasting and calorie counting.


My niece claims she's doing some kind of 'eat once a day' diet. She's also vegan, and bulimic, so I sure hope she knows what she's doing  (she's also studying nutrition at university which staggers me, but I digress) I have read about 'fasting for a day' diets too, and I suppose the argument can be made that they have merit. Isn't something I'm trying anytime soon though. I just keep being led back to the fact that eating foods that are as close to their natural state as possible is just better all around. And listening to your body. I've been on my current eating system for just under 2 months and am just getting used to listening to the feeling of fullness. I do have to eat my lunch at work at a certain time, which is not ideal, but I'm learning how much I am really going to want at lunchtime and packing less and less.


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> My niece claims she's doing some kind of 'eat once a day' diet. She's also vegan, and bulimic, so I sure hope she knows what she's doing  (she's also studying nutrition at university which staggers me, but I digress) I have read about 'fasting for a day' diets too, and I suppose the argument can be made that they have merit. Isn't something I'm trying anytime soon though. I just keep being led back to the fact that eating foods that are as close to their natural state as possible is just better all around. And listening to your body. I've been on my current eating system for just under 2 months and am just getting used to listening to the feeling of fullness. I do have to eat my lunch at work at a certain time, which is not ideal, but I'm learning how much I am really going to want at lunchtime and packing less and less.


I only fast for 16 hours with an 8 hour eating window where I consume 1500 calories. I've been doing this for a year now. I weigh the same as I did as a 9th grader. I really recommend it. 
Also, Macro counting is good.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

katies said:


> There is nothing wrong with being hungry. In fact, caloric restriction has been proven to extend life. Try intermittent fasting and calorie counting.


Protein restriction could be an alternative to calorie restriction in humans - Life Extension Update


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

MrsHolland said:


> Well if you didn't live so far away Hope I would send you some home made mayo. But the pic has prompted me to have a go at making it with Avo oil this weekend.


Did it work? I would be very interested in your recipe. Have you ever made it with bacon grease?


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> Did it work? I would be very interested in your recipe. Have you ever made it with bacon grease?


Yes I made some and it is delicious. Avo oil is quite expensive here so I only made a small batch. I am a veggo so don't eat bacon.

Am not near my recipe but ingredients for a basic mayo are eggs, oil, mustard, lemon juice, salt & pepper, Will do a quick google for. 



> INGREDIENTS
> 1 egg
> 1 tablespoon lemon juice
> 2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
> ...


This came from taste.com.au I don't use sugar and sometimes use a different mustard. Only takes about 5 mins to make, I use a food processor so the biggest part is cleaning up but you can use a stick blender to make mayo.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

highwood said:


> I am trying to cut back on my bread intake just a little...typically I will have one or two slices with breakfast than 2 or 3 with lunch. What ideas can you give for filling breakfasts and lunches...all ideas appreciated.
> 
> I like for lunch bringing cut up veggies which I have everyday..usually red peppers, cherry tomatoes, etc. but obviously need more than that as I hate feeling unsatisfied and hungry.
> 
> Often I bring a multigrain bun and a half of a bun with some peanut butter on it (essentially three pieces of bread) but decided today to just bring one bun only and brought some soup instead to make up for the other half a bun I like to eat as well.


I haven't read the posts in the thread, but my all time favorite go to breakfast is 1/2 an avocado, 2 hard boiled eggs and a small tomato diced with salt and pepper on all of it. It's keeps me full for about 4-5 hours. I absolutely love it. I eat that at least 3 times a week. Another favorite is scrambled eggs, spinach, mushrooms, garlic and feta. It's also very filling.

Try adding some fat to your cut up veggies to keep you more satisfied. You could add olives, mozzarella balls (or whatever cheese you like), nuts.

One of my favorite snacks to mix together is raw coconut flakes (no sugar), nuts and raisins (just a Tbsp since they are high in sugar and my body doesn't like that). It's also quite filling, and delicious.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I love bread and pasta and potatoes....but when I finally cut down on them to see how it would affect me, I finally saw the light. I can now eat so much of other foods because I've cut out the breads and pastas and potatoes. Thankfully, I also love eggs and meats and nuts....so for me, getting to eat more of those makes up for the lack of breads and pastas. I can see my body composition changing (less fat, more muscle) and I have not changed anything in my fitness routine. It took about a year of consistently refusing to fill up on bread and pasta (I will eat some now and then, but only a very small portion and only once every few days) before I noticed that where I used to be jiggly, I'm not anymore.
> 
> Now if I feel like eating 5 strips of bacon and 4 eggs and a giant bowl of fresh fruit, I feel amazing, full, satisfied, but not bleah and over stuffed. I have energy where I would have been lethargic before after a breakfast like french toast and hashbrowns.
> 
> Sorry I guess that doesn't really give you suggestions for lunch and breakfast, other than "more eggs and meat and nuts!"


I had two strips of bacon this morning and 3 eggs and I admit I do not feel tired or sluggish on those days that I eat like that...so must be something about the carb crash that causes tiredness later on.

For a morning snack I brought a banana and red peppers in.


----------

